# Gator Run offroad!!!



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

We have a group of 8 so far. Does anyone else plan on attending this event?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Is this in Easton, tx? 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Yes, at gator run offroad


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i wouldnt waste my time that park is garbage .. the owners suck . but when it rains it does get nasty .. i would go to either mud creek or river run


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I second that. I'll never return to that park for ANY event. The staff sucks, the amenities suck, prices of admission is too high, its too **** dusty, and the list continues. O have had too many bad experiences out there. Nope, not for me. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be there got the truck and trailer loaded up leaving bright and early in the morning, I should be up there no later than 10am.


----------

